# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Numerous big Right-leaning sites suddenly blocked in Australia and New Zealand

## kazenatsu

You knew it would come to this. Plain old censorship.

ISPs in AU and NZ start censoring the internet without legal precedent


It appears all the large internet service providers have come together to censor numerous big sites, including ZeroHedge, LiveLeak, and even 4chan (because allegedly the views there are too far to the right, it's basically all younger kind of immature people).


Important footnotes to consider, this censorship is not coming from government, it's coming from large companies, but very large swaths of the population in these countries will be affected. 

But considering the types of sites that they have chose to block, it's almost unimaginable and unprecedented.

LiveLeak hosts anti-abortion video footage that is blocked or restricted by YouTube.

----------

Brat (03-21-2019),Daily Bread (03-22-2019),Dave37 (03-20-2019),dinosaur (03-20-2019),Garden House Queen (03-20-2019),Jim Scott (03-20-2019),teeceetx (03-20-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

Everyone that gets censored needs to sue. They can only get away with it as long as the victims do nothing.

----------

Brat (03-21-2019),Garden House Queen (03-20-2019),MisterVeritis (03-22-2019),nonsqtr (03-21-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

Personally, I think this whole "white supremacist" thing is a ruse to censor and shut down free speech on the right.  I grew up in a metropolitan area of about 350,000 people.  There was exactly one "white supremacist", and everyone knew who he was.  He had his half hour on public TV every week, and would sit on a picnic table in a park every week, by himself, waiting for any "followers" to show up.  He would stand on the corner, alone, waving his flag.  OK, according to Wikipedia, there were two (Matt Hale had a brother).  Mr. Hale is still in jail, for threatening a judge.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_F._Hale

----------

Big Bird (03-20-2019),Big Dummy (03-20-2019),Brat (03-21-2019),Garden House Queen (03-20-2019),nonsqtr (03-20-2019),Panacea (03-28-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

It's the isp's tried that here they'd be in big fucking trouble.

----------

Big Bird (03-20-2019),Brat (03-21-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

speaking of Aussie and NZ, where is @Northern Rivers ? 

I usually see him posting early morning when I am on.

----------

Brat (03-21-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> speaking of Aussie and NZ, where is @Northern Rivers ? 
> 
> I usually see him posting early morning when I am on.


I ain't seen him in awhile. Hope all is well.

----------

Brat (03-21-2019),OldSchool (03-21-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

Where is        @Molly Pitcher       ?

----------

Brat (03-21-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

They want to choke off dissent

----------

Brat (03-21-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

> It's the isp's tried that here they'd be in big fucking trouble.


Oh really?  They're ALREADY doing it, just a little bit more covertly.

----------

Brat (03-21-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Oh really?  They're ALREADY doing it, just a little bit more covertly.


And they're getting the shit sued out of them.

In the last 30 days, there have been more than 10 billion dollars worth of lawsuits filed, for exactly this reason.

----------

Brat (03-21-2019),teeceetx (03-22-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Everyone that gets censored needs to sue. They can only get away with it as long as the victims do nothing.


Absolutely. Hit them where it really hurts, in the pocketbook. There has to be a real cost attached to behavior like that.

----------

Big Bird (03-21-2019),Brat (03-21-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I ain't seen him in awhile. Hope all is well.


I'm okay...no internet at home until (so, I am told) my cell tower is finished. That's supposed to be on the 24th. As per usual...I'm in a McDonald's at the moment.

All's well...

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2019),Brat (03-21-2019),Dave37 (03-22-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-22-2019),nonsqtr (03-23-2019),OldSchool (03-21-2019),Rita Marley (03-22-2019)

----------


## kazenatsu

NorthernRivers, are you finding these sites blocked in your area?


read it's only affecting some areas in Australia, especially major city areas, it's almost everywhere in New Zealand

----------


## Taxcutter

Australia and New Zealand have lost their minds.

----------


## teeceetx

> And they're getting the shit sued out of them.
> 
> In the last 30 days, there have been more than 10 billion dollars worth of lawsuits filed, for exactly this reason.


Blame our politicians for allowing this to get to this point.  Hell, EVERY person should file suit against them!

----------


## teeceetx

> Australia and New Zealand have lost their minds.


Australia has already banned guns.  Look what's happened to them.  New Zealand will do so very soon.  Look what's happening to them already.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Australia has already banned guns.  Look what's happened to them.  New Zealand will do so very soon.  Look what's happening to them already.


Look at the bright side, no one will get shot anymore, that's how we stopped people from taking drugs...

----------


## Coolwalker

Panic-panic-panic idiots get their idea of killing from these sites, quick, ban them all, better yet ban computers along with the gun grab.

----------


## Rita Marley

Looks like we're gonna have to go underground.

----------

